# Nigerian with stuffy nose



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a Nigerian doe we just bought on8-30-07. we bought her with another doe but the one came down with a stuffy/runny nose, I noticed the next day. I moved her to a different pen by herself, wormed her and gave her Duramycin72-200, 2 doses 3 days apart. It seemed to help but didn't clear it up. I thought it was shipping fever. Then I took her to my vet, he also figured it to be shipping fever. He gave her a different antibiotic that is also used for cattle for shipping fever. It is injected in the head by an ear & slowly releases medication daily for a week. I kept her in a seperate pen away from other goats a week & 4 days. She seemed better than ever so I put her back in the big pens. She was so HAPPY! Now she sounds like a stuffy nose again but I don't see alot of running or snot like before. My vet says goats don't get allergies or sinus problems! She has no other symptoms of anything else. She eats, sleeps, bowels, etc. all like normal. Also temp was 102.6. Could my vet possibly be wrong? Do goats gets colds? No one else is sick nor have we ever had a sick goat in 3 years since our very 1st Goat! Michigan has been crazy weather maybe thats messing her up.


----------



## dkdairygoats (Apr 13, 2006)

Sometimes they take a while to get rid of these upper respiratory infections. That sounds like Draxxin (the antibiotic). I've had goats take up to 6 months to pull out of these things. As long as they're eating, drinking, acting normal, and don't have fevers, leave them alone. Make sure they are getting their vitamins and minerals...a block or loose mineral available at all times.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

According to Fiasco Farm's website (I looked it up this morning  ), goats _do_ get colds - and like you and me, antibiotics don't do a thing to help! 

I have a NubianX doe - same thing. Stuffy nose, temperature normal. Weather has been up and down here too, so it wouldn't surprise me if that's what is going on. Hot one day, cold the next. :shrug: 

Keep an eye on her, if the discharge gets worse, or is any other colour than whitish or clear, if she starts coughing - then I'd start to worry, and go to antibiotics.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, You put my mind a little at ease. There is loose mineral always in the pens and yes everything else is fine! We haven't had her long yet but I'm attached already, she's such a friendly little goat. Still no discharge when I went down this evening just still sounds like she has a stuffy nose. I'll keep a close eye on her though!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Is your ragweed blooming?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, our ragweed, goldenrod, thistles, you name it and it's blooming or has been with in the last couple weeks.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That may be the cause of the snotty nose. Goldenrod is bee pollenated so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I was wondering if goats can have like children's Dimetapp? That might clear up the stuffy nose, Have you ever tried something like that or is there something made for Goats that is similar? Just don't want to give her anything that might hurt her or make her sick!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think they can have benedryl but verify that before you give them any because I can't remember for sure. I've rubbed Vicks under their nose and that seems to help.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Fishead, I have some vick's, If no one else seems to know about the benadryl or the dimetapp I can call the vet. Our vet doesn't see alot of goats around here but he might know.


----------



## dkdairygoats (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't do Vick's, not good for goats. They can have Benedryl at 1 mg/lb....so if you have a 100 lb goat, give it 4 25 mg capsules every 8-12 hours. Usually doesn't work very well for allergies but good to use if they get stung by a bee, etc.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Why isn't Vicks okay for goats?


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

I have heard Vicks is fine, and I have used it without any problem


----------

